# First time to Aruba, renting, where to stay?



## Ken555 (May 28, 2016)

Heading to Aruba next Spring before an (inexpensive Windstar) cruise and searching for a rental apartment or hotel, but I don't know where to stay. Advice appreciated!

We'd like to stay near a beach, though would be great to also be near restaurants, etc. I understand we'll need to rent a car. 

This is just for four nights so I doubt a timeshare will work out. I see lots of apartments available around the island, but not sure where is best. I've reviewed TripAdviser and a few other sites but thought it time to get some feedback from this forum. Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2016)

Depending on the dates you might find a marriott dc owner that could book a studio or a 1 br for the days you need.  Bluegreen also has a resort with 1 br units that might be available for a points member to book.


----------



## Ken555 (May 28, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Depending on the dates you might find a marriott dc owner that could book a studio or a 1 br for the days you need.  Bluegreen also has a resort with 1 br units that might be available for a points member to book.



Actually, we will need a minimum of a 2-bed unit (though I'm looking at larger places as well since we have a big group...just not sure if we're going to stay together yet or not).


----------



## tschwa2 (May 28, 2016)

Ah since you mentioned hotels I was thinking you needed something small.  Marriott certainly has 2 br units but I don't know how cost effective it would be to rent from a points owner during the spring vs a rental apartment with less onsite amenities.  I believe bluegreen doesn't have very many larger units at their resort.


----------



## Ken555 (May 28, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Ah since you mentioned hotels I was thinking you needed something small.  Marriott certainly has 2 br units but I don't know how cost effective it would be to rent from a points owner during the spring vs a rental apartment with less onsite amenities.  I believe bluegreen doesn't have very many larger units at their resort.



For a hotel, we'd just get a few (or more) rooms. Likely better to just get an apartment, etc.

Any suggestions on location?


----------



## gmarine (May 28, 2016)

Ken, try the Renaissance Aruba.  Its in town, probably very close to where the cruise leaves from. It has a private island with great beaches, great pool area with swim up bar and is walking distance to many restaurants and shops.  It only has 1 bedroom units but many of them have connecting doors. We had two units in this set up, each having a master bedroom with a king and living room with sofa bed. A door connected the two living areas.  Rental prices from owners are generally pretty good.  Any questions about the resort let me know, I owned there for 20 years but recently sold.


----------



## am1 (May 28, 2016)

gmarine said:


> Ken, try the Renaissance Aruba.  Its in town, probably very close to where the cruise leaves from. It has a private island with great beaches, great pool area with swim up bar and is walking distance to many restaurants and shops.  It only has 1 bedroom units but many of them have connecting doors. We had two units in this set up, each having a master bedroom with a king and living room with sofa bed. A door connected the two living areas.  Rental prices from owners are generally pretty good.  Any questions about the resort let me know, I owned there for 20 years but recently sold.



You could walk to the cruise dock and probably the place  in Aruba where you are least likely to need to rent a car.

Very close to the airport as well.


----------



## Ken555 (May 29, 2016)

gmarine said:


> Ken, try the Renaissance Aruba.  Its in town, probably very close to where the cruise leaves from. It has a private island with great beaches, great pool area with swim up bar and is walking distance to many restaurants and shops.  It only has 1 bedroom units but many of them have connecting doors. We had two units in this set up, each having a master bedroom with a king and living room with sofa bed. A door connected the two living areas.  Rental prices from owners are generally pretty good.  Any questions about the resort let me know, I owned there for 20 years but recently sold.





Thanks. I reviewed options on RedWeek for guidance and it seems they're all just weekly rentals, which makes sense with a timeshare. I've found some interesting options for renting apartments and homes on other sites, and suspect that's what we will need to do, since we don't have a week.


----------



## gmarine (May 29, 2016)

Renaissance also has units for rent available on Marriott.com.  Depending on when there are often reasonable rates and sometimes they offer promos with a dinner/drinks included.


----------



## Ken555 (May 29, 2016)

gmarine said:


> Renaissance also has units for rent available on Marriott.com.  Depending on when there are often reasonable rates and sometimes they offer promos with a dinner/drinks included.





Thanks, I'll keep looking.


----------



## deemarket (May 29, 2016)

Aruba Beach Villas - past High rise hotels on way to the Lighthouse.  I have not stayed there but have always considered it in case I wanted extra days. You will be across the road from the ocean though.  http://www.arubabeachvillas.com/villas.html#two


----------



## SueDonJ (May 30, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Depending on the dates you might find a marriott dc owner that could book a studio or a 1 br for the days you need.  Bluegreen also has a resort with 1 br units that might be available for a points member to book.





Ken555 said:


> Actually, we will need a minimum of a 2-bed unit (though I'm looking at larger places as well since we have a big group...just not sure if we're going to stay together yet or not).





Ken555 said:


> Thanks. I reviewed options on RedWeek for guidance and it seems they're all just weekly rentals, which makes sense with a timeshare. I've found some interesting options for renting apartments and homes on other sites, and suspect that's what we will need to do, since we don't have a week.



Ken, the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and Aruba Surf Club can be booked (subject to availability, of course) by Marriott Destination Club members using DC Points for any number of nights and any number of bedrooms, then rented to you.  Check out the "Usage Rentals" section on page 3 of the FAQ - MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program for links to two rental websites used extensively by DC Members.  Good luck!


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 6, 2016)

I booked a 2 bdrm for less than a week at Divi Golf and Beach Resort thru RCI Points. Also, if you're an RCI member call them about nightly stays (cash, no points, TPUs or exchange fees). Months after my initial reservation was booked, I was able to extend one more night for $120 in the 2bdrm unit (saved over $100/person on airfare by flying out a day later.) Price probably varies by season. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squan66 (Jul 9, 2016)

The Oceania apt. on Eagle beach may have something available for less than a week.
Oceaniaarubarentals.com

I have seen these for rent on VRBO also.  

The Surf Club has up to 3 bedroom villas. As stated above you could ask someone with Marriott Destination points to rent you as many nights as you need. They can be rented per night.
I post add a posting on the vacationpointexchange.com site and see if anyone can help you.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 9, 2016)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I booked a 2 bdrm for less than a week at Divi Golf and Beach Resort thru RCI Points. Also, if you're an RCI member call them about nightly stays (cash, no points, TPUs or exchange fees). Months after my initial reservation was booked, I was able to extend one more night for $120 in the 2bdrm unit (saved over $100/person on airfare by flying out a day later.) Price probably varies by season.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk



We stayed here a few years ago.  I think the beach is the best we saw on the entire island.  However, you will not be close to restaurants.  If you have a car, you won't have any problems getting to the restaurants and shops.  We also stayed at Divi Phoenix.  They are right on the beach and walkable to the restaurants and shops, if you don't mind a short hike.  We walked to dinner several times.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 10, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> We stayed here a few years ago.  I think the beach is the best we saw on the entire island.  However, you will not be close to restaurants.  If you have a car, you won't have any problems getting to the restaurants and shops.  We also stayed at Divi Phoenix.  They are right on the beach and walkable to the restaurants and shops, if you don't mind a short hike.  We walked to dinner several times.


Thanks the the info. That's good to hear bcuz being a beach bum is my favorite vacation activity. 

I'll be doing a bit more research in the next couple weeks. 

We didn't plan on renting a car. My brother says when he and the wife went years ago (not the same resort) they caught a taxi from the airport and then mainly used public transportation to get around. Thoughts?


----------

